# 20+ plants



## blacklabel (Jun 8, 2008)

i have no idea what any of them are. i can take better pics if you would like.


----------



## Tausendblatt (Sep 16, 2009)

I know what they are.

Okay... plant on wood is java fern. Plant behind that is cardamine sp. (chinesse ivy)

Plant that is feathery and to the left of the wood is myriophyllum, possibly mattogressens. In front of that could be some kind of small sword. I don't know. In behind the milfoil is a ludwigia, possilby palustris. The grassy plant in back and behind the ludwigia is either mondo grass or a valisneria or a saggitaria.

The plant with large red round leaves is a melon sword I guess. Behind that is probably an ordinary amazon sword.

Beside the amazon sword is egeria densa. Further to the right is cabomba carolinia. The darker green version of that with the purplish tips is cabomba furcata.

The really fluffy light green plant is limnophila indica. Beside L. indica looks to be egeria najas.

There are many other sword type plants and a few bacopa, ludwigias and rotalas, but that's all for now.

In one corner is hemianthus micanthrimoides. You'll know which one I speak of. A bit of research could have gotten you IDs for 60% of these plants.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

blacklabel -- you know we have a thing called Plant Finder here?? try it out first, it is very helpful since most of these are common plants


----------

